
Microsoft threatened journalists on the Lundgren e-waste case - zoobab
http://techrights.org/2019/07/26/story-of-eric-lundgren/
======
simonh
> Our coverage of the matter won’t be slanted or biased. We’ll stick to the
> underlying facts, .... When dealing with Microsoft, however, sanity isn’t a
> factor. Insanity prevails and a schoolyard bully’s mentality/mindset guides
> the legal department.

Riiiiiight.

